
I wrote a Instagram Reverse Proxy API which supports CORS, pagination and limits - whizzzkid
https://github.com/whizzzkid/instagram-reverse-proxy
======
whizzzkid
Accessing Data

1\. The following will give you access to the same data instagram provides.
[https://instareproxy.herokuapp.com/<user>/media/](https://instareproxy.herokuapp.com/<user>/media/)

2\. Limiting the amount of images to be sent.
[https://instareproxy.herokuapp.com/<user>/media/?count=10](https://instareproxy.herokuapp.com/<user>/media/?count=10)

3\. Using jsonp
[https://instareproxy.herokuapp.com/<user>/media/?callback=fo...](https://instareproxy.herokuapp.com/<user>/media/?callback=foo)

4\. Using pagination: Each response has url links to the next and previous
page, you can use that to traverse through the results.

